# Saturday With the Furuno DFF3D



## jugislandrelic (Aug 21, 2017)

We still have more to learn but we had a good Saturday with the 3D.

First you can get a false reading if you are going to fast and the boat comes out of the water. 
(first picture) we found our best speed was 14 to 18 kt.  Our boat is only 26 and larger boats my be able to run with better results.

Other pictures are of a wreck then misc pics and some of what we ran over. the last picture is a boat we found.  On that spot we learned marking the spot on the side scan is not the same as marking it on the history screen.  I'm glad there was a track line to go back over.

We covered a lot of ground Saturday.  We checked a lot of old loran conversion numbers. The side scan and history screen made it easier to see if any thing was in the area. 

Next trip we will go deeper an I'm sure learn more. I'm very pleased with everything so far.


----------



## Limitless (Aug 24, 2017)

That is pretty impresive!  I think you should find fish for sure.
I have a Simrad and just got the side-view and 3D view set up.  I need to learn how to use it.  I hope it has the detail your Furuno does.


----------



## Limitless (Aug 24, 2017)

Hey, it just occurred to me - how about sending me those numbers so I can go over them to see if my Simrad shows them and works that good?


----------



## jugislandrelic (Aug 24, 2017)

The first one is the Gilmer. It is a good place to start learning your side scan but at 80 feet you are getting close to the limits of the simrad side scan.  If you need the number I will be glad to give it to you.  

These two pictures are what we are both after. 

The boat in the second pic was to far away for the sounder to pick up. We never would have seen it with out the side scan.


----------

